# Schwinn project...looking for someone’s expertise



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Oct 8, 2021)

So I’ve been referencing to everyone’s threads over the years and this is my first time starting one. lets see how it goes.
I recently have been wanting to get my 8yt old son a 20” beach cruiser since I’ve gotten “bit by the bike bug” again but every time I see one I hesitant due to the price haha, so I bought him a 20” 77’ typhoon instead, we seen my friends mini cruiser and it looks legit except the fork looks like a reg. Sting-Ray fork. All the minis I’ve seen look like they have longer forks off of a 24” bike or a 78’ scrambler because the bigger gap between the tire and the forks also look like they have a less pronounced curve.  I have an extra 24” 63’ schwinn that I was thinking of use The sprocket, fork, and I 24” cruiser haddle bars s2 rims and a spring seat the fork is what’s confusing me to make the 77” into a replica, i feel that’s what schwinn did to make there’s? Here’s pics to look at to better under stand want I’m looking at...The blue 20” is what I’m going for..View attachment 1492152
The red is my son’s, also would the chain guard still work with a 24”/26” sprocket or do the minis have a special guard?
View attachment 1492153The blue 82’ 24” is mine. To see if the fork looks the same as the blue mini...thanks in advance to whoever nails my questions haha


----------



## bloo (Oct 8, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE!

I think the picture of what you are going for (blue 20") didn't post. 

Long (24") forks on a 20 inch is a trick that was done back in the late 70s for BMX. The idea was to get more ground clearance because stingray frames don't have enough of it. Also more crank length is always good, unless your legs are just plain too short. The 24 inch fork trick wasn't really enough ground clearance improvement by itself, and purpose-built BMX frames were soon everywhere.

A 20 inch bike is a pretty small bike if it has a cruiser style handlebar and seat. Are you sure that's not too small?


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh yea it didn’t sorry, here it is. I basically asking if anyone know what size or model schwinn used for the for on this 20” cruiser, it looks like it could be from a 24”or a 20” scrambler.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 9, 2021)

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Oh yea it didn’t sorry, here it is. I basically asking if anyone know what size or model schwinn used for the for on this 20” cruiser, it looks like it could be from a 24”or a 20” scrambler.
> 
> View attachment 1492225



That fork looks like it is meant for a 24" wheel or at least has clearance for it & maybe a fender


----------

